# problem hooking up 625 to new second tv



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought a friends 32 inch HDTV and am trying to hook up my 625 dvr to that tv. I hooked the second coax connection into the antenna in on my panasonic hdtv. We had the second coax initially through the vcr (E* set it up that way because we had to). Now I hooked the connection directly in and channel 60 or channel 73 does not tune the second tuner so I can watch my E* on that tv. Any ideas.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Is the TV scanning for Cable or OTA (Over The Air) channels ? Is your 625 broadcasting OTA or CABLE channels ? It DOES make a difference - they should match.

Also - your 625 probably needs to be set to "Dual" mode


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Go to the system info screen and see which channel tuner 2 is set too.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

convem24 said:


> I bought a friends 32 inch HDTV and am trying to hook up my 625 dvr to that tv. I hooked the second coax connection into the antenna in on my panasonic hdtv. We had the second coax initially through the vcr (E* set it up that way because we had to). Now I hooked the connection directly in and channel 60 or channel 73 does not tune the second tuner so I can watch my E* on that tv. Any ideas.


Sometimes with new TV's you have to do the initial channel scan before anything comes in. Go to your TV's setup menu and do the scan. Make sure the tuner mode on the TV (antenna/cable) matches the 625 TV2 output mode. :icon_cool:icon_cool:icon_cool


----------

